# Hornkraut



## Marlowe (4. Okt. 2009)

Einen wunderbaren guten Morgen,

liebe Teichianer!



In meinem Teich hat sich das __ Hornkraut ausgebreitet, so dass die Fische
im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes nur noch "am Rande" sichtbar sind.

Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass mich das gewaltig stört, denn der Anblick
sattgrüner Wasserpflanzen ist ein Genuß und erfreut mein Herz.

Was bleibt, ist somit die Qual der Wahl: Entweder absoluter Pflanzengenuß
oder das Beobachten der Fische.
Die Entscheidung fällt schwer, da beides herrlich ist.

Ich ließ in diesem Jahr 2009 dem Wachstum der Pflanzen den Vorrang, zumal
ich automobilistisch (siehe "Plauderecke") stark beansprucht war.

Der Lohn ist glasklares und überaus wohlriechendes Wasser, ein Gedanke 
an Wechsel auch nur eines kleinen Teils des Wassers kam mir im Verlauf des
Sommers somit nicht.
Der Blick auf "mega"-grüne Pflanzen ist eine tolle Sache, so darf auch `mal
kindlich-freudig festgestellt werden.  

"Die Entscheidung fällt im Räumgebiet", sagte einer meiner ehemaligen Chefs immer, und so komme ich auch jetzt zum Entschluß, dass dreiviertel des Hornkrauts in den Teich meines Bekannten überwechseln. Er hat dort in
ca. 10.000 Litern Teichwasser u.a. drei schon gut gewachsene __ Graskarpfen,
die - jeglicher Maßgabe in der Fachliteratur spottend - das Hornkraut als 
Futterzugabe verstehen.
Bei den jetzt kälteren Temperaturen mag das Freßverhalten dieser Fische anders sein und dem Hornkaut über den Winter ein Dasein als Sauerstoffspender und Verzierer ermöglichen.

Gespannt bin ich, inwieweit die oberflächenüberspannende Existenz dieser
klassischen Wasserpflanze meinen am Bodengrund wuchernden __ Vallisnerien
das Überleben erschwerten, und ob meine kleinen Graskarpfen dieselben 
nicht schon als Betthupferl betrachteten.

Beim demnächst stattfindenden Teilwasserwechsel im Rahmen der Vorbereitung auf den Winter werde ich ggf. noch Bilder machen können,
die hoffentlich nicht in allzu großem Gegensatz zu meinem Beitrag "Aquariumpflanze im Teich" stehen werden.

Seid alle herzlich gegrüßt,


Euer Sir Marlowe


----------



## Niklas (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

Hi Marlowe 
Ich würde höchstens 1/2 aus dem Teich entfernen den wenn das Wasser dreckig wird siehst du auch keine Fische mehr......


----------



## Marlowe (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

Hallo Niklas!


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

Mein Teich war in den wenigen Jahren seit seinem Bestehen selten trübe,
auch ohne Hornkraut.

Mein Filter mußte allerdings mehr Arbeit leisten, mehr jedenfalls als jetzt.

Ich werde Deinem Gedanken aber folgen und mit Vorsicht das Hornkraut
entnehmen, so dass auch im Winter noch genug da ist.


Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## Niklas (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

Hallo 
Du hast es noch gut wenn ich Wasserpflanzen pflanze wird alles (bis auf Seerose und noch eine) von den Fischen aufgefressen. Weisst du wie diese unzerstörliche Pflanze heißt(siehe Bild unten)?? Habe sie durch Zufall bekommen und brauch mehr davon. Habe keine Pumpe deswegen brauche ich Pflanzen.


----------



## Marlowe (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

Hallo nochmal, lieber Niklas,


ich erkenne auf dem Bild die Seerose und links daneben eventuell __ Rohrkolben.

Meinst Du das?


Herzlichst,



Marlowe


----------



## Marlowe (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

Was mir noch einfällt:

Mein heißer Tipp ist Nymphaion,
der als Fachmann geniale Hinweise geben kann.


Wende Dich an ihn, damit Du beste Information bekommst.

Ich würde es so machen.



Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## Casybay (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

Hallo Marlowe,
mit dem überwinternden Hornkraut wundert mich, mein Hornkraut zerfällt ab Herbst, und baut sich im Frühjahr erst wieder neu auf, gibt es da noch eine andere Sorte Hornkraut , was im Winter grün bleibt?


----------



## Marlowe (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

Liebe Carmen,


mein Hornkraut war im Winter eingefroren an der Teichoberfläche sichtbar
und schaffte ein angenehmes Bild.

Es mag wohl sein, dass es andere Arten gibt, aber bei Pflanzen habe ich
leider nur gefährliches Halbwissen und suche selber Hilfe und Rat bei Leuten,
die sich auskennen.

Aus meiner Sicht ist es wichtig, sich und anderen Menschen das Nichtwissen
einzugestehen, das soll hiermit geschehen sein.

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur berichten, dass die Entnahme von Nährstoffen aus dem Teichwasser anscheinend bestens funtioniert, die Pflanze
diese Stoffe offensichtlich gewaltig in Längenwachstum umsetzt und mit 
Sauerstoffspenden honoriert. 
Einen Zerfall während des Winters konnte ich gar nicht beobachten, vielmehr
ein gleichbleibendes Bild an gesundem Grün und Kraft.

Bleibt die Frage, ob es überhaupt Hornkraut ist! Ich meine ja, fühle mich aber
inzwischen mit dieser Aussage nicht mehr sooo wohl.
Sie entspricht vom Aussehen her dem Hornkraut, es kann nichts anderes sein.

Ich will gerne versuchen, in Bälde ein Bild beizufügen, damit Klarheit herrscht.



Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## Marlowe (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

Hier habe ich noch ein Bild vom Sommer gefunden, bei dem man das
Hornkraut fast erahnen kann.

Neben den Seerosen, das ist das Hornkraut.

Auffälligkeiten oder Unterschiede mit Abbildungen dieser Pflanze in Literatur und Internet kann ich nicht erkennen.

Sollte das Photo zu ungenau sein, mache ich später noch Bilder.


Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## Casybay (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

Hallo Marlowe,
hab mal nach dem noch verbliebenen Hornkraut gefischt und ein nochnicht zerfallenes Stück gefunden.
So sieht meins aus.

 

das obere Teil ist eine mitgefischte Köcherfliegenlarve, kein Hornkraut


----------



## Marlowe (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

Hallo Carmen,


das ist ein Phänomen.

Meine als Hornkraut benannte Pflanze sieht exakt so aus, nur eben ohne 
Zerfall.

Auch habe ich keine Algenreste mehr im Teich, so wie am Anfang eines 
Jahres zumeist.

Wünschen wir uns doch, dass der Nymphaion sich bald meldet und uns
hilft.


Marlowe


----------



## Casybay (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

Hi Marlowe,
habe gehofft, das Nymphaion sich dazu äußert.
Intressiert mich jetzt aber auch sehr, hätte außer Tannenwedel auch noch Hornkraut über den Winter im Teich.
Einstweilen mal schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

Hallo,

tja, habt ihr da wirklich __ Hornblatt im Teich? Ich trau es mir anhand der Bilder nicht zu das zu entscheiden. Unser heimisches Hornblatt (Ceratophyllum demersum) löst sich jedenfalls im Herbst in kurze Teilstücke auf. Das 'Zerfalls-Foto' sieht nicht aus wie der Zerfall den ich vom Hornblatt kenne. Es gibt noch eine zweite Art, Ceratophyllum submersum, aber mit der habe ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

Hi,

bei mir blieb das __ Hornblatt auch __ immergrün Zumindest schien es immer durch die Mengen von Hibernakeln so. 

MfG Frank


----------



## Casybay (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

Hallo Werner,
hab das raue Hornkraut, im Frühjahr wird aus den überwinternden Knospen lange Ketten mit Ablegern, leider ist es schon  so gut wie zerfallen, und kleine tannenartige Nadeln im Teich übrig.
Werde im Frühjahr mal neue Fotos machen, zur besseren Bestimmung


----------



## elkop (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

jetzt bin ich ganz verwirrt  und versteh nix mehr.
was marlow beschreibt, ist bei mir das __ tausendblatt (irgendein microphyllium).
hornkraut schwimmt bei mir komplett unter wasser.
bitte, liebe fachleute, klärt mich auf. danke


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Hornkraut*

Hallo,

am ehesten könnte man Ceratophyllum demersum mit Myriophyllum verticillatum verwechseln. Das ist wintergrün und wenn ich es beschreiben sollte, würde ich sagen das ist ein weiches __ Hornblatt das im Boden verwurzelt ist und sich nicht (oder kaum) verzweigt.


----------

